# .  (, , , )

## .

.
     . 
 ?    ?

----------


## .

*.*,    ?  6%  15%?     10   ?

----------


## .

15%.    5 .

      ,  , ,   .  -     ?    ,      ?

 , .346 ,  ,    ,     .      ?     -  ?

    ?   .       ?  ,       .

----------


## .

.,     ,      ,   ,     .     10 -   ?   ,      ?       .  ?

----------


## .

> ,      .


 "   "  "3. ,     ,      ,      .
   ,    ,       ,   26.2    .
,    , *        ,      * ."
           .     10 ,          (.256 ),        .     10 ,           .   ,      . ..    2 ,  1/3     2 , 1/3    1/3  . 
       ,       20       .

----------


## benaz

.
       -   10000 .
         -      26 . -    1?
     ?

----------

> .
>        -   10000 .
> **         -      26 .


       ?    ,     !   .          ( -6).       ,           .

----------


## benaz

...    10 ,          (.256 ),        . 

     1   ,  ,     ,         01 .?????

----------


## .

*benaz*,       1.

----------

10 .,            , ..      .     ?        -   .

----------


## .

**,   "  "?   !     ,   .

----------


## benaz

,     10  ?

 ,  .

----------


## .

,  10.

----------


## benaz

- ,     10 .,     01 ,     !
  ,    .

----------


## .

-11 ,    10 ?

----------

*benaz*,  ,    ,        10.1-     . 
 ,

----------

> **,   "  "?   !     ,   .


   ,         :Smilie:

----------


## benaz

?
1 
 -        - !
         .

2 
 -        - !
     .

----------


## .

1.

----------


## .

,     , -  .
   10000 .        ,           .            ?
         ,   10000    ?  
  ,  ,          . 
? 
..    , .   ,  ..  .        ( )     ?   
  .  ?       -    ?

----------


## .

*.*,       .         ,  .   2 ,    3  - 1    2    .     ,    .
      .       20     ,   .

----------


## .

.,    ?  
  .346.26 .3 ()  -    .   .     ?   ?

----------


## .

"**    "     .  ,          ""**    ".     "            ."

----------

*.*,      ,         ?"   "
    ,

----------


## .

**,  ,     :Frown:        .       :Frown: 
  , ,      .  ,    ,          .        ,      .

----------

20 .

----------


## .

1  2006.

----------

.        9000,00   -1  ,       (   ,    ),   ,       .
     ,      -1,     ,      ?.

----------


## .

.      :Smilie:      ?

----------

,      .

----------


## Marina Nsk

.
       .     2005 ,      2006.        1/3    .   .     .       (     ). 
   :
1.      .
2.      .

 ,  -   . 
   .

----------


## -

, 15%.  ,      2004      ,  30000, ,  ,   01.01.06   30000      ?        ?

----------


## -

,  2004           .?

----------


## .

2004    ,     .          .    .

----------


## -

.  . 
,     ,     .           ,  ,     ,    . 
.      .
   2004 ,      2001,   2004  .,            50%  2004, 30%  2005  20%  2006  ?
    ,        .,       . 
     -  -  ,     .

----------


## .

,     ?      ,      ???
   2001    .  2001     25 ,    ,     .      .    - -   :Frown:  ,   -    .
     50%+30%+20%.,    .   .

----------

> ,    .


  ,       1 ?,  "",  ->    ...  "",  ...

----------


## -

1 .   ,     -.       .    .

----------

1C  (141)...   ...         ...

----------


## -

, . 
 ,      ,  ?
-    .  -   .

----------

...     ?

----------


## -

.  ,     .....

----------

:Hmm:   :   ...  :Wink: 

P.S. ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Anulya

,    1 (7.7, 148) -            (2   14000),      ,   ,    ,    : 1.  , 2.  , 3.   .
 -  - ,    .
   ,     (   )  ,   ,    .

----------

> ,    ,


        ...
 ,       ...         3,     ,       ...
,         1...   ,      1...    -    ?




> (   )  ,   ,


      ...

----------


## -

,  ,    - .

----------


## Anulya

**,      1     ,        .    ,    ,    ,          .         .

----------

Anulya,     ?

----------

1-.

       .         (  )              ?

----------


## .

1  http://forum.klerk.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=60

----------

.,     ,    ?

----------

,           " ",  ,  ...

----------

?

----------

" "      ...         ,         (     )...

----------

" ",      ,    " "      .  ?

----------

""  ?
 ,        ...         (   )...
 ,          ,     ...     ,    ,            ...  :Wink:

----------


## Anulya

**,    ,             .   2     !

----------


## .

*Anulya*,     1.

----------


## %%%

,     18 ,    -  () 19 ?    ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Sergei 666

,     .

----------


## .

?           .      .

----------


## Sergei 666

.     ?

----------


## .

? 


> 


    ,    ?  ,    ?

----------


## Sergei 666

.         20.11.2006.              .      ?  .

----------


## .

.     ?  ?

----------


## Sergei 666

.       .

----------


## .

,     ?  .    ,      . 
      .    
  (,  )

----------


## Sergei 666

.         .         ,         ,    !

----------


## Ninell

, .
     2002 ,  2005    ,   2006    .  .346.16 .3               .         2005 .
     :  ,     ,             ?

----------


## .

.    :Smilie:

----------


## Sergei 666

.

----------


## Sergei 666

.                (13%+ ...  ?

----------


## .

13% .       .     ?

----------


## Sergei 666

.             .      .    .

----------


## .

13% .     14%          .

----------


## Sergei 666

14%  ?

----------


## Larik



----------


## 1995

>

----------


## Larik

> 


   ? 14 %  .

----------


## .

.        1000 . 13%   (    ,     ),      870 .     .     .    1967  ,  10%    4% , .. 100   40 .       ,    0,2  ...  .    0,2%,    2 .       1000 + 100 + 40 + 2.

----------


## Sergei 666

-  .        :Smilie:

----------


## 1995

*Larik*, ,   .  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------

!!!
   (6%)    97 .   .    %       ,        ?

----------


## Sergei 666

,      3250?  .

----------


## .

*Sergei 666*,    ,    .        ,   .   3250      .
**,     ,     ? 
 :
" . 8     "  "  6/01,      30.03.2001 N 26,    ,   ,       ,   ,        ( ,   ).
     ,      ,  ,  **    ,     ,      (. 10  )".

----------

!!!!!!!!!!!!
   ,                 ?????

----------


## .

- .

----------

,    ;

----------

?????

----------

???

----------


## .

**,    ,       .   ,    http://www.klerk.ru/rubricator/?29         .

----------


## Sergei 666

1977 ( )    3250.

----------


## bosow

,        1.  ? :Smilie:      8. . 
         .    -   (  10 ), ,   ,    .       ,           .         (. ),    .   .   ,   -     ?

----------


## .

*bosow*,   1.

----------

10

----------


## .

> 10


   " "?   ,    ,    .

----------



----------


## 2

!   +  +  + . 
1)             ""      ?
2) Windows   ?   ?

   .       , DVD-ROM   7 ,              "  ?"?

----------


## .

1. ,  ?   ,      () ?  
2. . , Windows  .   ?
7  -, ,    ,  ? ,   .

----------


## 2

1)  ,        ?

2)  MS Windows XP  4,392.90.        .

3)      7.    -  ...

----------


## .

1. 
2.   
3.  ,  7,     ,   7.

----------


## 2

.,  ,          ?

----------


## Andyko

346.16.1.19

----------


## 2

!

----------


## 2

,  !  :Embarrassment:                1?
  ,              .

----------

6%     6 .     .  .   ,      . ..          ?  ,     ,   95 ,    ,    6      .      - 95+    95+6 ?

----------


## .

.346. 12  


> 16) ,   **      ,          ,  100 . .          ,            25  ;

----------

.
 . 9      ... (        ??)
 . 10  100%?

----------


## .

,      , :



> . 9      ... (        ??)


 



> . 10  100%


 .

----------

..,      ,    9    3 (  2  , 9 .  )?
 . 13  ,     ,   . 6          ?

----------


## .

**,  http://mvf.klerk.ru/usn/usn01.htm     .   .

----------

!   . ,   ,   !    , !

----------


## .

.   .    .

----------


## Rimskaya

!!!
    ???

----------


## .

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=143919

----------

,    2005.        18000,00   ,  2005.     ,   .        18000,00    18000,00  ?
       2006.  2007.              .?

----------


## .

18000.

----------


## .

**,        ,      :Wink:

----------


## K$enya

> **,  ,           .      
>   , ,      .  ,    ,          .        ,      .


   -    ,      ,    ?

   15%    .  ,           .

----------


## .

*K$enya*,      ,     2  .    ?
,   ,    ?

----------


## K$enya

> *K$enya*,      ,     2  .    ?
> ,   ,    ?


.     3-    ,     .     ,  ,   ,      .   ,        .  ?

----------


## .

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=101381        ?
 :Wink:

----------


## dojidik

> -    ,      ,    ?
> 
>    15%    .  ,           .


 1  (15%)     (),   ( )  (  )

----------


## dojidik

1  2

----------


## lainara

, .     2007 .    .        2007 .   , 15%.   18000   ?  ?    ?

----------

> 


,   ...

----------


## lainara

,     .

----------


## .

.

----------


## lainara

.346.16
3.    (, )  ,      (  )      : 
1)...
3)    (, )  ,    (  )                    : 
               -        ; 
*              15           - 50  ,   - 30      - 20  ;* 
            15  -   10          .

     ?

----------


## .

*lainara*,        ?       : 


> (, )  ,    (  )   **             :

----------


## lainara

.     :Embarrassment:

----------


## Katerina3783

.   ,           (, ) -       -             ?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## Katerina3783

> ?


 -    ,         .     "" ,             .

----------


## .

""   :Smilie:    ""    ?   :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

*Katerina3783*,     2007     .

----------


## Katerina3783

:Embarrassment:      .       -         :yes:

----------

, ,  !
   15%,  ,     ,         !              ,    ?

----------

08  60   
 01  08   
     26.06.2006.  03-11-04/2/129 ,      ,    ( ),       .

----------

, ,     !
     15000,   ,     2008.     5000  !   ?

----------


## Katerina3783

-  ? :Embarrassment:   ( 10 )

----------

.          3 (  ),              ?  ,     . 
  -        ,       ?

----------


## .

,        .
,   ,   ,

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## Confetti

, ,       -       6%?     ,        -  . ,  ,    ?

----------


## .

> -       6%


 .

----------


## natpol

> .         ,  .


           3 .
 2005  50%      .
  2006              (??    ?) -  ?

----------


## natpol

?

----------


## .

> 2005  50%      .


 , -    .                
  ,           3-  15- ?

----------


## natpol

> ,           3-  15- ?


,        3 .
,  .

----------


## Dilyara

> *.*,       .         ,  .   2 ,    3  - 1    2    .     ,    .
>       .       20     ,   .


, ,     ,       ?  ,   .3 . 346.16 "            ."      ,             .
   .

----------


## Andyko

> .3 . 346.16 "            ."      ,             .


      ,    .

----------


## s-vp

,      
 2005

----------


## Andyko

346.16.3  1.01.06:
3.         :
1)    ,       , -        ;
2)    ,        ,             :
            -        ;
           15  :         - 50  ,   - 30      - 20  ;
         15  -   10           .
            .
               .
           ,    ,         258  .     ,      ,              -.
   ()  ,       ,         (         15  -   10     )                    ()     25         .

----------


## s-vp

,   
.  01.06
  ?
?     ?....

----------


## Andyko

> *346.16.3  1.01.06*:


.

----------


## s-vp

> .


 :Embarrassment:  ,  :Embarrassment:  
 ,  
..    2004, ,   .  2 - 2005,  3-5, 10 000
2005- 50%     1\3
2006- 30%     1\4
2007- 20%     1\4
    ( )      .- 
  -             ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

*s-vp*,   2004    ,    .       ???

----------


## s-vp

> *s-vp*,   2004    ,    .       ???


  :Embarrassment:  
 ?...

----------


## Sofia_2

.  ,         ?

----------


## .

> ?...


  2003-2005  ,          .



> ,         ?


   - ,     - .

----------


## s-vp

> :
>  ?...
>  2003-2005  ,         .


..  2005 ,    2004      ,      (     )     ,      2006?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> 2006

----------

> , ,       -       6%?     ,        -  . ,  ,    ?


..    :-)
    6%       ?      .     ...
      1  :-(

----------


## .

.

----------

> .


!

        ?

   -    ?
  -  "  "?

   " "  "  /"?

----------

, !!  .....

  2006           9.       .   2006      ....
        2007.
       ,   ,      ???
      3-  2007 (  2)

   ...     ,         ,       ,   (   )     ???

----------


## s-vp

,    -    ?
     .

----------

> ,    -    ?
>      .


-    ...(((
,     ....   ,      ,     (  ,    )??

----------

??

----------


## s-vp

,

----------


## sergeysamarin

.  (6%),     10000 .    , .. 1       7500. ,      "  "  10000   .    ?

----------


## .

.    .   ,       ,     :Wink:  , ,    ,     ,    ??? 
        ?   6/01 - ?

----------


## sergeysamarin

.    .          ,     ,           ,   ?          ,   .     .  :Frown:

----------


## .

.        ,  ,         ,

----------


## sergeysamarin

10000  .

    ?        .    ,       ,    .

----------


## .

> ,       ,    .


    ?    ,   ?
  -     ,  .

----------


## sergeysamarin

,   ,  ""  1     10 .   ?

----------


## .

> * 10 .*


  ? 


> *10000 .*


:   20 .

----------


## sergeysamarin

20 .      20000  ?

----------


## .

*sergeysamarin*,     ,            **  10 .      10 ,    ?

----------


## sergeysamarin

> *sergeysamarin*,     ,            **  10 .      10 ,    ?


.     ?  20000     ?

----------


## .

10 ,  20 .

----------


## Andyko

*sergeysamarin*, 20000  ,    .

----------


## Ladymmc

!  !  .   ,   ,      14000 .,      -7000,       3 .   ,  -       , ..      ?           ?     3 .  ?

----------


## Ladymmc

...     .        ?

----------


## .

> -7000


  ,          :Embarrassment: 
   ,       .    20     .

----------


## Ladymmc

> ,         
>    ,       .    20     .


*.*,   !  :Smilie:             ,    .

----------


## .



----------


## 79

!  ,     2007.  ,   2008.-  .  2007.     120 000    ,     -55 000,       .     ?   ? ""        ..    ? :Hmm:

----------


## Andyko

.         346.17.

----------


## 79

,   .  ?

----------


## Andyko

, ?

----------


## 79

,

----------


## Andyko



----------


## 79

Andyko,     :Big Grin: !

----------


## Ladymmc

> 


     ,         ?

----------


## .

,    .346.16   ?

----------


## .

,  , ,   ( 15%)   1  .  15000,        
1)    
2)     (.. 1/4)?

  20 000   ?

----------


## Navita

!
   6%.          15000.     ?           ?   ,         ,     ?
.

----------


## Andyko

* .*, . 20000  .  .
*Navita*,  -6    .     .

----------


## Susl

!  !     ,    :   2007     ,     ,   08,     2008,  5 ,  2008   . 
,  . 3 .3 .346.16  .346.17:  50%   3      2,3,4  2008,      30%  20%  . .    1   2008     , ?
 :Smilie:

----------


## .

?        ,        1

----------


## Susl

2007,

----------


## karosta

15%
     4 .   72000 ,  
3-  
13.11.07 - 14000
16.11.07 - 16000 
06.12.07 - 42000 
    16.11.2007
     ,  ?.

----------


## Andyko

> ,


 .



> 


.
*Susl*,  ,          ,      ,         .

----------


## Susl

Andyko,         ?     ?

----------


## .

*Susl*,        ,        . 


> ?


 ...         ,    ,

----------


## Susl

*.*,      :Frown:  :   ,  ,     ,       ?

----------


## Andyko

?  :Wow:

----------

.     -(  .) 15%-,     ,  12800  2007 .,      ,   .
      . -   13100(.,,).  ,    .

----------

!    ( 6%).      .      .  -  ?

----------


## Andyko

.

----------

Andyko!

----------

,               ?      (1/12)?

----------


## .

,     .        .
,      1,       2.

----------

,.          2007 .,       .    .  2008    15 %     ,  .  .                     ?         ?    ? !  :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

:Embarrassment:

----------

! , .    ,    ,     ,     ?   :Wow:

----------


## Andyko

,            .

----------

,   ?   , -       ...

----------


## .

.        .

----------

, ,       ?    ?

----------


## .

.    .      ,

----------

.  ,

----------


## 1

20000    ?        .    15%,    20000 .

1.    ?

2.  ,       -  ?     10          (   ,          ),   -  ,   .?

3.     , ,        -    ?

----------


## .

1. 
2.   ,     10   ?   ?     (   ),   10 
        ,    
3.         ,         ,

----------


## .

,

----------

-6
1.           .
2.    20 000  , ..  (-4,  10/60)         (   20/10).
3.    20 000  , ..  (-1, -6,  01/08),      (/ ,  20/02),        ,       -. 

 ?    -,    6%     ?

----------


## .

.  .
       ,   -11

----------

..
       -6,   -15.
,    ?

----------


## .



----------


## 1

, ,     ,   -   ?   "" ,    11-?

----------


## .

* 1*,          .  
 -11.   ,      -

----------

:
  -1,     " -",    .       .

 ,          -1     ,   ???

----------


## .

.

----------

.       .        ?

----------


## .

,    .    
   ,     .       ,

----------

, .     ""   " "    .          .

----------


## .

.

----------


## Onika24

9000       - ,

----------


## 79

. ( = 20 000  01.01.2008.)

----------


## neli77

( 15%),       ,        3-  (   ).
    ,      ,    .
 :
1." "    ?
2.      ?
3.   1   ?
4.  ?

----------


## neli77

?

----------


## Amalgam

! , .  15%,   19000     1000.   ,      ,    .      -          ? .

----------


## .

. 
       ,         .    20 000

----------


## Klx

, ,       ,      -    ?

----------


## Feminka

.    .

----------

, ?

----------


## Feminka

> , ?


   ,     ?    .

----------

,   20 000,       -        ...    9 .

----------


## Feminka

,      ,       .

----------

(-6),   19.867,    25 .

----------


## .

,   .

----------

!         (6%)         (,   20.. ).      15%       ,    6%      ,   ,  15 ?        ?

----------

?

----------

,    ?
    -   ,   ,             ?

----------

? -

----------

6%,    ,      .    ,       .   ""  1.01.2009, ..    . -   .
    ,    ?

----------

,      -  .

----------

?      ?            ?

----------



----------

,  !

----------


## rantika

?    6% ,      ,    (   5000 .).       ?   20000 ,     12 .

----------


## .

*rantika*,     ,    20 ? ,         ,        ,  ?

----------


## rantika

,     ,         ,      12 .     .     ?

----------


## .

,     6/01

----------


## rantika

!      ,     -  ,     ,   ,        ,        ?

----------


## Andyko

-

----------


## rantika

(   ):
75 80-  5000
10 75-      5000 
(   )

25 10 (   ) ?
    ,

----------


## .

,  25  ,

----------


## rantika

:    ,        ,      25            ?  ,    ,      .

----------


## rantika

,    ,      -  ,    ( ,  , -     )       .          - ,      ,         ,       ?

----------


## .

25- ?   20  26?  44.
      .

*rantika*,        ?  90%        ???

----------


## rantika

,     2     ( ,       .) ,     .            (    ). ..   -   -        .

----------


## .

...   .   -    .
       ,

----------


## bari

!       721000      ,        .     .           6%    .-.15%?

----------


## .

.3 .346.16 .    6  15% -  .       ,   .

----------


## Highwayman

:      6% (    ).             .      -,    ,         ?
   ,        (      50 000            ,        ).

      ,        ?    ?

----------


## Andyko

,       ,     .

----------


## Highwayman

> ,       ,     .


     ,       .

----------


## Andyko

*Highwayman*,      .      .     -6    .        -       .

----------

.

   /  7500 . 
 15%
      20      ?

----------


## .

.  ,        ,

----------

.    ?   ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## dilar

,    
   15%    350 000    5       .     ( 08-60)   ,       ( 01-08)  . :      ?              ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> ?

----------


## dilar

?

----------


## .

?   -

----------


## dilar

12 .   ,   .

----------


## .

12 .

----------


## dilar

.     !

----------


## Kirushe4ka

,        20 .?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## 51

! , ,     15%,  2000    ,        .   2005   -          . .         2005 ,              , .. .        2006-2008    :    -          2006    50%  2006, 30%  2007  20%  2008 .?
2)  2006           (140.),           .   :      ?

----------


## Andyko

, 
1. 
2. ,

----------


## 51

1)     50%    2005    ,       3-15 ,     30%  2006  20%  2007 ? (,     .      - )
2)      2006,      ?            ??          .?

----------


## .

> 2000    ,


       ?

----------


## 51

2001

----------


## Andyko

1.        ,     ;
2.

----------


## 51

,       20.08.2007 03-11-04/2/205 : ,  -,  ,  , , ,   .                   .    .             -  .       . 
    .   2005,    ,     -   ?

----------


## .

.        .



> , , ,   .


    2005   .        2007 .

----------


## 51

:Frown:   -  
   :    ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## 51

-16  -3    ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## FM

-3  .

----------


## 51

!          ,     :      ,      ( -  - ,      -  ) 
1), , ?
2)    ? 
3)      ? (-, -)??? (   )

----------


## 51

???

----------


## Andyko

,  -1, ;
        ,

----------


## zhuravleva-nv

:     ""     200 000, 00.       2- ,      /.    ,   ,   ,  .     ,             .      .     .         ,   .          .
:         ,    ,     -.           .      ,         .              ?

----------


## .

> ,    ,     -.


   ,       ,      .
 ,     ,        .

----------


## zhuravleva-nv

,   ,       100 . .       .

          ?

  :    ""  "-"    ?         ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## zhuravleva-nv

?

----------


## .

.   ,       15%

----------


## zhuravleva-nv

,      ,      6%,     ?

           ?

----------


## FM

> ,      ,      6%,     ?


  :yes: 


> ?


   ...

----------


## zhuravleva-nv

> ...


      .....

----------


## FM

,     .

----------


## zhuravleva-nv

?      ,  ,    ,   ,     ,      .     ,     . ..   ,    ,      ?

----------


## FM

?

----------


## asgrigoryan

,  !

   ,       ,     ,     .
         ,       -  (   -1,    -6)
   ?           ?

 .

----------


## zhuravleva-nv

> ?


  .... :Redface:

----------


## Alenajoly

,!      ,  -6% -     ( ..   /).      ?

----------


## .

...  ,         :Embarrassment:

----------


## Alenajoly

-  ,        ,      /.    ,     ?

----------


## .

*Alenajoly*, -     ,      ,   ,    6/01.

----------


## Alenajoly

,    6/01 " -   ,   "-    ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Alenajoly

.,     )))

----------


## rantika

,     :
)       ,      ,                   ;
)        , ..    12     ,    12 ;
)       ;
)       ()  .
     20000.,       ,    ,      - .

----------


## genja

, ,      -       (        ).

----------


## FM

.

----------


## genja

> .

----------


## Vik04ka

,

   15%
 + +. +      13900,     ???     ???

----------


## FM

> ???


 .
10 60
26 10

----------


## MSG

,    15%     2009  250 000 .    6 ,      2009.
    :
1.   3-  (   - 50%,   - 30%,  -20%),   2009    50%     , .. 12,5%   ?.
2.    ,      2009 .       2009 ., .. 25%   .?

----------


## FM

> ,      2009


  :yes:

----------


## MSG

,      (       :-),    .
!

----------


## FM

. 346.16   


> 3.    (, )  ,  , , ,      ,      (  )      :
> 1)      (, )        ,     , , ,      ,    , -        ;

----------


## MSG

!   !   .

----------

, ,    (, )    .   <20 ..  ?   >20 ..  ?          ?   ?                       15%?

----------


## Andyko

> 


  ""?



> 15%?





> ?


  ;  -

----------

> ""?


, ,    15% -    :Smilie: 
, ,    ,       ,            .

----------


## Andyko

> 15% -

----------

> 


   !

----------

> ;  -


, ,     -       ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

,    .
  (  15%)        30 .
      2  - 10 , 3  - 10 ., 4 . - 10 ?

----------


## .



----------

!

----------


## sos2009

1    - :    01.10.10,       .         .,       ?      .,         ?(   )
2      (100%). 
    ?    ?

, -.

   ))))))))))

----------


## FM

> 2      (100%).
>     ?


 .



> ?


  :yes:

----------


## sos2009

*FM*,   .
  ,    ,     ,    "    ",   .50000,      ?

----------


## FM

?

----------


## sergeysamarin

.
 6%.
      ?
,,,    , .  ?
   .

----------


## FM

> ,,,    , .


  .  :yes:

----------


## LIAA

(-)    50000 ,    2010 ,    07 .  1/2  1/3    ?

----------


## Andyko

- 1/1

----------


## _33

:
- 6% 
. . 
  27  2010 -  14000
   ,
 3     6%= 75 000 .
:
     ?

----------


## Andyko

*_33*,    ,           ,

----------


## _33

3  ?

----------


## .

?

----------


## _33

75000 - 14 000 =

----------


## .

.       ?   :Wow: 
      ?    ?  6%   15%?

----------


## _33

36   
    )

----------


## rantika

> 75000 - 14 000 =


  6%      ,     ,         .  ,      ?   ,     ,        20000   ,          ,       .     http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A3%D0%A1%D0%9D

----------


## ANNA838

,    (6%)     -   ,     .
1.         03?
2.  -    02.10.2009 .,  . -1  09.02.2010 .     .   ?

----------


## .

1. 
2.

----------


## ANNA838

,    25000.,  ..      7500.:
1.         8 (  )     196 . (20 -44.    ).
2.     .
3.     (25000. + 7500.)/196 .=165,82.-  .

----------


## .



----------


## ANNA838

,   !!!!! :Smilie:

----------


## SibBear

?
     , ,  ,   ...   ?

----------


## Andyko

346.16

----------


## FidgetFidget

""  ,   ( ) 2  .,    34 ,  2006    "",  01.01.11   "  ".      (  )    ,   ?  .

----------


## FidgetFidget

-    ,  !!!! :Dezl:

----------


## .

.   



> :         ,       "",        ,        ""  ",    "?
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
>  10  2006 . N 03-11-02/217
> 
>    -     .
> ...

----------


## FidgetFidget

> ""  ",    "    ,       ,          ,  . 3 . 3 . 346.16 .


  .
   ,   ,   ,    ""   ""      ,      5 .    2 
1 ,   2    10  (     "").
2 ,  1    5  (   5   "",    -).
 ?

    ,     15 ,     ,           ?

----------


## FidgetFidget

!!!

----------

!    (15%)  , -   20 ..
        (    ,      )?      ?

----------

> 


    ,

----------


## .

,     ?

----------

,   ....  :Embarrassment:  ,   ...

----------

:  ,     20 ..    ?     21 ..  :  ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

-,  15%
-      20 .. (    10 ..)    ?   ,  ""         ,    12 ?
   ,  -   01 ???

----------


## .

> -      20 .. (    10 ..)    ?   ,  ""         ,    12 ?


 .    .

----------

1 ,   ... 
      256   -     12     20 ..
   ???

----------


## eleg

:
  -
  2010  10   9  , (  /),   ,    ,      20000 .    :
1)    /   , ,     ,     20 . 
2)   /           , ,  .

    ?

----------


## .



----------


## eleg

!

----------

,  15%,   -  60-    ?-  , ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

? ..        ?     2  -   1 .   , ,   ..?
    ?    - ?

----------


## Andyko



----------



----------


## 999

, ,    .        (6%).                 .    , :
1.     -6%   (   ). ,    .  . 
2.      ,     . 
3.        , :
  -             (-  )? 
  -          .?

----------


## .

> .


      ?     ?     



> ,


    ?  :Frown: 
   6/01   25 .

----------


## 999

> ?     ?     
>     ? 
>    6/01   25 .


,    .     (      .     5 ),      .     ,    - ,     .

----------


## .

> ,    .     (      .     5 ),


       ?   ? ,   25

----------


## 999

> ?   ? ,   25


           . 1 . 3 . 264.1  .              ,      . -"              ,      ,      ".

----------


## vaganadezhda

, . , 15%.   2010    75000.
 25000     .        .  50000   .

     2010:
3 12500
4 12500

  2011       12500.

?

----------


## .

> . 1 . 3 . 264.1  .


    , .      ,     .



> ,      . -"              , ** ,      ".


    ,  ?       ?

----------


## .

*vaganadezhda*,    ,

----------


## vaganadezhda

,    .      ?

----------


## FidgetFidget

> , .      ,     .
>     ,  ?       ?


         ,    . .1  264.1.,     .

----------


## FidgetFidget

999,         .    ,       .

----------


## .

-

----------

!    :      1 .  (),     .       . .     .   -     .     ?!  !

----------


## Andyko

,   ,

----------

!

----------


## IrinaSK

!   -  2009 .    ,       .          .  2010 .     6%.        .    2010 .  ,   2009 .

----------


## .

,       2009 ,    .

----------


## IrinaSK

.             2009   ?

----------


## .

.   .   ,       ,

----------


## IrinaSK

!

----------


## tanushka2608

,     15%,  2006.   ,          2009.,  2010     (     ).      .        ,    ,      , ,     ,   ...

----------


## .

206       ?



> ,


         ,    .

----------


## Andyko

> 2009


?     ?

----------


## tanushka2608

,         ,       .  02.1. (  . )    2009

----------


## tanushka2608

,         ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## tanushka2608

:Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## lena040481

, ,   (-)     2010  37000,  . . ,         30.09.10-18500  31.12.10-18500    ?

----------


## .



----------


## lena040481

37000-=     ?

----------


## .



----------


## lena040481

,

----------


## 2010

,     .    (-6%),  .

----------


## MGalinaY

-,   (-),  ,   ,     110   8   ,      ?

----------


## .

* 2010*,   -   ? ? ?
*MGalinaY*,   ,     ,

----------


## The Star

,   ,     4 500 000,        ?    ?

----------


## Andyko

> 







> ?

----------


## yyyyyyy

,,      001 ?  ""      .     01

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## .

*yyyyyyy*,   ,     01 .       001?

----------


## The Star

?!    2010 ,      01 ,    ,          ,          .    ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## The Star

> ,


  ?  ,     ?

----------


## Andyko

,   ,

----------


## The Star

,   ,      2010 .  2010     1 7,   2011    1 8,      . ,   ,  ,      ,    ?!   ?      1 8?

----------


## .

*The Star*,        .      ,     01     .

----------


## The Star

> *The Star*,        .      ,     01     .


    ,     ,   ,        01       ?       ?

----------


## .

,      .     ,

----------


## Weselova

> yyyyyyy,   ,     01 .       001?


      ?        ?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## .

*Weselova*,    ?

----------


## Dyun

, ,    15%.       , ..   ,     ..       .1 .1 . 346.16? ..   ?       . 346.16   ?

----------


## Andyko

,      ;

----------


## Dyun

-  3  5 .          - 50  ,   - 30      - 20  .       ?                       3 ?

----------


## .

> - 50  ,   - 30      - 20


     ?  ,      ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Dyun

,     .     .  31.10.11,          ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Dyun

.

----------


## Dyun

15%:
1)       , 
2)     ,    .     . 
?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## 0112

.
   .  ,   .        ?    ,      . ,   ,        .
 2012   .      .  ?

----------


## .

> ?


    ,  .

----------


## dolores18

!   .    :     6%.   -   (5 000 000).   , . -         ,       ,      , ..  6%?

----------


## .

*dolores18*,    .     .       .

----------


## Natalishka

, .   15%,  .  13   ,    .        ,           -   ?

----------


## Andyko

> -   ?


;

----------


## Natalishka

*Andyko*,   ,      10 .     (    13),   ?

----------


## .

-    40

----------


## Natalishka

*.*, .   ,   40?  ?

----------


## Andyko

*Natalishka*, 


> 


.

----------


## dolores18

> *dolores18*,    .     .       .


. :Big Grin:

----------

15%. 27.12.11   62 000.     ?        ?

----------

..    62 000..  31.12.11.         ?

----------


## .

> ..    62 000..  31.12.11.         ?

----------


## 8

*dolores18*, 
   ?     ,    ,

----------


## 8

,       , 
:
2008 -     ()   70.2
2009 -   .  (   )
2010 - 
     8-9-10    -  
2011 -               (   )
 2012 - -   -6 (  1  2011        )
  :
1.   2011       ()        ,            (      -15)

2.    ,      .
  30   .  !

3.         ,     ?

4.    -    ?

5.      
http://www.klerk.ru/doc/166447/
 ,        
   (  )      .,       , 

   .
    ,    2011      ,          -6 ,  . ,              .
  ,       2011     -6?
    ? 
-------------------
 !

----------


## .

> ,    ,


         6%   ?        ?    .    6%  .




> 1.   2011       ()        ,            (      -15)


   15%  .     ,     . 



> ,       2011     -6?
>     ?


 .         1 ,      20   . ,       ,  ,     -

----------


## Natalishka

15%,   - 72 .,   ?   4       ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Kykyryznik

> 6%   ?        ?    .    6%  .


   -      (, )    ?  ?

----------


## fasad

:
08.05 - 60  1:  18000
04 - 08.05     18000
44 - 05   1500     


05-04      18000 ?
91.02-04      18000 ?

----------


## 8

*.*, 


> 15%  .     ,     .


    ,        (   -15)    ,          ?
     ?
  ,       ,     - ?
               ?    ?

----------


## Andyko

*8*,   :



> **  15%  . **   ,





> 


      ;
       "";




> ?


 




> -15


 




> ,    -


  ,

----------


## dolores18

> *dolores18*, 
> 
>   ?     ,    ,


   ,   ..        ( )     .    ,     ,     .,   ,   .      .  ,     ,    . ,       ,  .   -  .      .

----------


## 8

*Andyko*, 


> 15%  .     ,


  :  " ?"       ,   .
         476
  -         ,   2011       ,         9   .
     ,            (     - )      ,       -  ,  ..
       ?
---------------
   2012     -6
        (      )     ,      -15     -    .

           ,     ,   .
 -6 -  ,    ,             .

----------


## .

> :  " ?"       ,   .


, , ,         .      ,     6%.
  2011         ,     .               



> ?


    ,    .    .




> ,     ,


   .             2013

----------


## 8!

> ,   ..        ( )     .    ,     ,     .,   ,   .      .  ,     ,    . ,       ,  .   -  .      .


, 
 1.     ,    ,    ,      ,        .  
  3  346.11               (  ,     )   .
    -   22  2007 . N 74-4266/2006-02-2639/2007 ()

2.         .      .   " - " ,    ,   ,                .
    ""    ,     ,        ( ,     )

----------


## .

> .     ,    ,    ,      ,        .


  ,        .            ,       .     ?  ,          





> ""    ,     ,        ( ,     )


 . ,   6%      .

*dolores18*     .

----------


## 8!

> 2011         ,     .


 , -   ,       2011 -         30  2012         .
        :
-       
-      ,    ?

    ,                .              
  ,      1/10    .  120  (10 )            ,    .   - .

       ,    .,    
   2013     -6  -15 (  )     .        ,             .?

, ,    ,  -    -  ,        .    
    .

----------


## .

> 


.        *dolores1*8,      :Smilie:  



> .   - .


  ,      . , ,       .145    . 
 ,       .  ,           6%     .        6%  2012             . ..        17000 ,       .    17 .  
 ,  . 
     .      .    ,     2008,       2011. 
,        ,

----------


## 8

> ,        .            ,       .     ?  ,


,     ,  
  3  346.11                   -   22  2007 . N 74-4266/2006-02-2639/2007

   ,         ,     ,  .  :  "....       ..."

    ,    .
   -   .
      ,      .     -     .   
  .

----------


## .

*8*,      - ?  :Smilie:     .       ?
   ,      ,       ,      ?   .         .    ,      ,      ,      ,   .





> ,      .


.          .   




> .


      .

----------


## 8

> .        *dolores1*8,      
>      .      .    ,     2008,       2011. 
> ,        ,


    ,      ,             ,     .  !

    ,    ?         "   "
     2008,      , 
    .     ,    (, , ) , ,     (    ). 
      ,    ""

----------


## 8

> *8*,  
>    ,      ,       ,      ?   .   
> 
> .          .   
> 
> 
>       .



   ,      . 3 . 346.11 (     )
    ,            - ,     ,      
          ,    .
      ,      ""   ,           ""      ,   .      , 
   ,        .
          ,  .
      ,       .       .

----------


## 8

> *8*,       .


            .
      ,       .
    ,         ,     .  ,    
 ,        .     ,    .

----------


## .

> ,      . 3 . 346.11 (     )


     ,   -  .     .     ,      ,    . ,     ,      ,      




> ,      ""   ,


,  "   "  .




> ""


 ?   ?      
    ,   .  ,

----------


## .

> ,     .


        ,        .



> ,    .


     ,     .

----------


## 8!

> ?   ?


  ,       -     ,( )          ? 
       ?

----------


## .

> ,       -     ,( )          ?


       .     53-     .        .         .     .
    .    .

----------


## 8

> ,  "   "  .


     , ,       ?  
 "   "     ,    ,   -   ,
 ,               ,       . 
      (,   )       .                  .

 ,         .
          , 
        ,      
 ,            
    -   ,     ,         .

----------


## .

> , ,       ?


          .        ,   . ..        . 




> ,         .


  -?  :Smilie:       .  ,   -        .   - ,    ?




> ,


       .      ,   . 
,    ,      . - .

----------


## dolores18

*dolores18*     .[/QUOTE]

   ,     ,         -     -

----------


## dolores18

> ,        .


 ,     ..

----------


## .

*dolores18*,      ,         .           .

----------

;
       "";

 ,   2001   49000,       ?

----------


## .

**,  ?  ,   ?      .            ,   .      .

----------

1.   , , ,  ?
2.   49000,  11      ,   , 49000?

----------


## .

1.        ,       
2. ..1

----------

,
 ?
   ,      ,

----------

,  



> ;
>        ""

----------


## .

> ,
>  ?


.  ,     ?        .       ,         30 15 .  -  .     
**,  ,     .  ,  .       .

----------

,     ,   ,    2001, ,   , ,      ?? ,     ,

----------


## .

**,     .  ?  ?  ?
  ,         .       :Wink:

----------

,    ,     ,  50%,
   50   2/3   ,      ,  ,    ,
    ,   -,  ,

----------


## .

.

----------

,,  , ( ,   ), ,   ,    , ,  ,
 ,     2009,  ,  ,

----------

-  , !     15%  2004 .   2005 .    .        2006 .    3-       , . 2006-2007     ,   ""  .   ,   ?

----------



----------

,    :        2011 ?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

? ,      .

----------


## Andyko

:
        ?

----------

(-)          (  .   \.,  , . \. ,   -31% ). ..          ,  8  10 ,   ?  1 500 000 .  \   .    .   \      1,5 . -31% ?     ,  ,    ?

----------


## .

**,     ?   ?  :Smilie:

----------

*.*,  ?

----------


## .



----------

?    ?              -     ...  :Wink:

----------


## .

**,   ?      . .
         ,

----------


## 8

> 


              ,    .,      ,      ,      ?
      ,   ?

  ,  ,       ? ?

----------


## 8

> ?    ?              -     ...


  ,         - 
   -   ,   .
    ,     ,       ,   .

   ?

----------


## 8

> ,    :        2011 ?


 -   ,     ,         ,         ?
  ?     .

----------


## .

> .,      ,      ,


    .     - 
             - , ,   .
    ,    
     ,       .    
          .   .

----------


## .

> -


      .     .      25      ,     ,   .346.16

----------


## 8

> .     .      25      ,     ,   .346.16


 -15        ?   ,  
       ,    ("   ")

            .    -         . 


           ?
     ,    ?
       ,    - ?

,        -     .

----------


## .

> -15        ?   ,  
>        ,    ("   ")


   ,       




> .    -         .


  -   .        ,   ,     .     02      01 .    .     ,      





> ,        -     .


,      ,      26.2      .        ,        .
      ""          :Frown:

----------

,        ,
     ,    ,     ,
    - ?

----------


## .

> ,


.    .  .    , .

----------


## 8

> ,      ,      26.2      .        ,        .
>       ""


      -     .
           .
    ,    :    -   ?
     ,    -  ,       ,             .


             ,         ,   ,         ,   -    .
           ,         -   .

----------


## .

*8*,    , ?        ?    ? 
    ?    ""     ?       ?  ? 
      .      " "    .         .  
   ,            ,       .                .

----------


## 8

> [b]                .


  .  ,       . 
   ,     ,      .
     ,    .     ,    ,      -           .   ,  ,     ,            .
   "  " "  "
  ,         ?
   ,      ,       -.

----------


## .

> ,      .


 ,   :Smilie:  




> ,    ,      -           .


   ,        .  - ,     .    -    ,    .




> ,            .


   ?  :Smilie:    ,      ? 



> ,      ,       -.


   ,       .    -   . 
  .   ,            ,          
     .      .          .
          . 
  -      .
   -       .      ,     .    ?

----------


## 8

> ,       .


       - .   ,    , 
        .
      "    "
     ? 
        !

----------


## .

*8*,  , ,   .                    :Smilie: 
 -     . 
 ,  -   ,     ,       :Smilie: 
        ,        . 
     ,     - .

----------

!     ,     ,     ,        .
,    15%,    13000 .    15000 ., ,              ?  -    , ,           ....  - ,     20 000 .  ,   -  ?
 ,     ?     ?      ?
   . :Redface:

----------


## .

,   40 .

----------

,  :Stick Out Tongue: 
 , ,      :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

, -     ,    ,    . :       6%         ? :       ,      .

----------


## Andyko

,        -  ;

----------

,

----------


## .

,  ,

----------


## V_Vasileva

. 
 +  ,     (, ),       -   . 
 .    .          ?          .
     ,    :    ,  ,   .346,16?
.

----------


## .

> ,   .346,16?


 .

----------


## V_Vasileva

.,    ,      .346.26 .7. ",     ,    ,    ,     ,        ,    ,   ,            ."?

----------


## V_Vasileva

,     .      ,   ,      .

----------


## .

> .,    ,      .346.26 .7.

----------


## FidgetFidget

,     (   )    -6  ?        (  )

----------


## tambovsan

!   !
   (-).
      ,      10      ().        .
  6 ,          7.      50%, .. 5 . ,  .       .
     1-  2013 . ( 5 ),       , .        15%  5 . =750000 . (    ).           3-           5 .        5 . = 10/n  (3-+4- = 2)    3-              750  ..   (5 ( 1- ) - 5 (    3-  - ) + 5 (    3- ))*15=750  - 750  (  1- ) = 0.                (.  1%),             1%    .
    4-   10 ,   ,       ,       (      ),     1%  10 .!,    !) 
   !!!!

----------


## .

,        750    1 .    ...

----------


## tambovsan

,      1   (750*1/300* *360)?

----------


## .

-?    ,      9  ,   . .     ,

----------


## tambovsan

, )

----------


## V

, ! , ,     .    (-).  2011          .  ( )  .      .. 01.01.2012     -15.     -        . : 1)          ? 2)    (    )     ?      ,    ,    ...    .   ,   , ,     :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko



----------


## V

! Andyko,  !   ,      ( )        29.11.2011.      .      -15   ,    -6   .          .   ,         , ...   .      !    ,  -   ?!     ...     -  !         :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Palmira

!    15%.   ,      ,     .    -  .       ,      :
1.           ?
2.         -                 ?
3.    ? :  ,    . .
4.     15%       ?
5.   12    .     ?    ,     ?
6.    , ,   :    ,   -  ,        .
,    . .

----------


## klepa-00

!!!  ,  ,       (  )   -       04.06.2004    1 500 000,  16.09.2005.    :         ?????

----------

*klepa-00*, 

   .    ,        01.01.2013   01  02.             2013    ?

----------


## klepa-00

, ,    .   ,   -    ,       2005

----------


## ViviaMa

!
*klepa-00*,       , , ,  ,             ,        ?    -,  2013

----------


## .

> -,


 ,        ?

----------


## ViviaMa

*.*, ,  ..      .     2005,     ??       ?

----------


## .

,   .    .

----------


## ViviaMa

*.*,

----------


## masyndra

!
, , .  2012.       ( . -),   .      2013.        2012.      ,   --  .        ? ,?       ,     ?         ? , !
 !

----------

> !
> , , .  2012.       ( . -),   .      2013.        2012.      ,   --  .        ? ,?       ,     ?         ? , !
>  !


  ,

----------


## masyndra

> ,


   !   ,    ?    ,        (  )       .

----------


## .

> ,


    .




> ,            ,         **   .                   ,     31  1998 .

----------


## masyndra

.,   ,       2012,     ?

----------


## .

*masyndra*,  .       ,

----------


## masyndra

> *masyndra*,  .       ,


 ,   2013.((

----------


## .

,

----------


## masyndra

!

----------


## masyndra

?      ?

----------


## .

,     
    2013

----------


## masyndra



----------


## masyndra

,       ,     .    ?

----------


## Andyko

http://mvf.klerk.ru/nk/g16.htm

----------


## Jess05

!  .         ()      ?    10 ,    12.08.09 ,    5 .    .    -,    .

----------


## .

> ()      ?

----------


## Jess05

.            .      ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

-!
 2014. -     () +  ( ).  2014. -    ( )+  ().         3 ( 2011).   330..  - 38633,30. : 330..       ?      ?

----------


## .

> 2014. -


,    ,   2014    ,   ?




> : 330..       ?


 .      .

----------

,   ..    2014..
!

----------


## Naverna

!    15%.   .   . 1   -        ?  20  ?      20  01.   -   ...    ?    -   ,                 ,            .           ?       .

----------


## Naverna

,      .   15%.     . ,     -              .       ,    ,        (                    ).    -          ?  -       ?

----------


## RKseniaV

,   .   , 15%, -,     24 000 .    ?     ?       , .... .

----------


## .

> 1   -        ?


       .        ,  .  




> 20  01.


    ((( 




> .


       15%?




>

----------


## .

> ?


   ,       .    ,   "",

----------


## Naverna

.       .        .        -  ?   ? 
           15%,      ?                 ,                    .
        ,    ,                             25  ,   25     ,          .

----------


## .

> .


     .    ,       .    02 .       ,   ,      . 
      .  -    ,     .    ,  -   ,           . 




> 15%,      ?


 .         6%,           .     15%,        . ,   ,         ,     .




> ,


    .     ,          .    .

----------


## Naverna

,   . ,      .       40   ?     6 ?    .        -    ?

----------


## .

*Naverna*,    - .     :Smilie: 




> ,      .


  .       .  ,       .        ?    ,  ,   ,    ,    .
 ,

----------


## Naverna

!   .  ,             .        ,      .       .   :
1-         12         .
2-   1  2014 .       .
  ?
  ,          ,              .  ?

----------


## .



----------


## Naverna

? - ,     ?

----------


## .

,     .   , , ?    ?

----------


## Naverna

. , ,       .

----------


## .

.       ?     ?

----------


## RKseniaV

.  ,         .         (-12   )  10 .       10   20 .    ,       ?   , 15%,   . .

----------


## .

?

----------


## RKseniaV

118 . .      40 000 ,  -  .    ,       ,               .

----------


## .

08 ,   08   01.   ,

----------


## Annetra

!              :Frown:      15%,         ,      "" !    : 1.        -   15800 ,  2.    -   52800 .    ,          ,      -  40000 .   -      ((         ,   !!!
  ()  07  60  68600 
          08.03 07   68600 .
           01  08.03
    ???

----------

?

----------


## Annetra

,            ...   ,           ,        ((

----------

> ,


 


> 


 
[/QUOTE]

...   ,           ,        (([/QUOTE]

26 02,

----------


## RKseniaV

.       .    .               .

----------


## Annetra

!!!)))      ))

----------

